# Abby ran into the wall



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am just shocked and worried. It was a huge crash. We were doing our usual nightly dinner and games and I turned just in time to see Abby crash into the wall in the living room. She kind of shook it off but is laying quietly now.

I guess I worry about vision problems, but then I think of how many times I have caught a shoulder on a wall. I keep checking her but she is so still. She did not knock herself out, I watched for that. But she is a bit cross-eyed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor girl! Sometimes mine do that. Do you have slick floors?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought is that would have to be a pretty serious vision problem to crash big into a wall. 

I'm worried, Marcy. 

Did something scare her maybe?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh poor Abby, I hope she is feeling better. Can dogs get concussions?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yikes! Hopefully she's just a little dazed from her head bump... I would worry about vision problems too except I know how clumsy mine can be, especially if they're already wrestling or have zoomies... I suppose this one time I'd chalk it up to just a dopey dog thing, but if it happened again, I might be inclined to have a vet check out her eyesight. 

Fingers crossed it was just a one time goofy thing!! Give Abby a kiss for me!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure she will be fine! She was probably just running around like a silly girl and misjudged the distance from the wall.

FWIW, I was getting ready to lie on the floor on Sunday and Jasper came up behind me unexpectedly. I hit him on his head with my head HARD! My head still hurts. He never really showed any real pain (it's hard to tell with him because he's so subdued anyways). He seems to be fine, though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My first thought is that would have to be a pretty serious vision problem to crash big into a wall.
> 
> I'm worried, Marcy.
> 
> Did something scare her maybe?


I don't think so. seems she just didn't have a good read on the distance :doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I am sure she will be fine! She was probably just running around like a silly girl and misjudged the distance from the wall.
> 
> FWIW, I was getting ready to lie on the floor on Sunday and Jasper came up behind me unexpectedly. I hit him on his head with my head HARD! My head still hurts. He never really showed any real pain (it's hard to tell with him because he's so subdued anyways). He seems to be fine, though.


That is the thing, since they don't show pain, I never know if there is an injury. I hope your head is OK


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is she doing better now? Can she walk alright?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My first suspicion would be goofiness, a slip, or maybe a seizure- they do lead to confusion afterwords. But it doesn't sound like it was that- it was too fast.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh poor Abby, I hope she is feeling better. Can dogs get concussions?


I'm thinking they can. But as the time has gone on, I think Abby is just a little clumsy like her mother . It did scare me to death, tho.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That is the thing, since they don't show pain, I never know if there is an injury. I hope your head is OK


Your dogs might not show pain, but Jasmine and Danny are wimps and will let me know in a heartbeat if they are hurt. LOL

I hope Abby is fine. I'm sure she is, but I totally understand why you are worried!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Is she doing better now? Can she walk alright?


She is totally passed out, I am going to offer a treat and see if she wakes up. Finn is sniffing around her, too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how scary! I hope she's okay!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

THis can be a dangrous situation. Watch for vomiting, as well as for swelling of the orbits. I was out of town at a National, and while I was gone, I learned that one of my girls had come flying down the hill with a Spinone, they were both holding an end of a Booda rope toy, and she slammed right into the closed kennel door. She had a terrible concussion, and her eyes swelled. She ultimately developed strabismus (crossed eyes) which to this day comes and goes, mainly when she is tired, or stressed. She has been seen several times by Dr. David Ramsey, a board certified veterinary ophthalmologist, and has cleared CERF every time. She was very lucky that the retina didn't detach and that she maintained sight at all.

I'd call the vet if she continues to be lethargic.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Marcy, I'm not going to bed until you tell me Abby's okay.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you PG, all these possibilities are running through my mind. Abby is definitrly not herself. I called the ER vet (owned by my vet and a few cohorts) and they said bring her in if you think you need to.

As I have posted many pictures, Finn is laying on her now. I think I will bring her up on the couch and make sure she is breathing regularly. I know I can take her to the ER at any time. They have her dermo doc and know her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ughh. **** wall


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Off to the ER Vet, will post tomorrow.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Thank you PG, all these possibilities are running through my mind. Abby is definitrly not herself. I called the ER vet (owned by my vet and a few cohorts) and they said bring her in if you think you need to.
> 
> As I have posted many pictures, Finn is laying on her now. I think I will bring her up on the couch and make sure she is breathing regularly. I know I can take her to the ER at any time. They have her dermo doc and know her.


Can you check her eyes, with a flashlight to assure that the pupils are equal, and reactive? If they don't change size with the light going on and off them, there is a problem. You might also be able to tell if there is a bleed behind them. 


If she is not acting herself, I would not hesitate to get her in to be checked. This might be a situation where steroid therapy is indicated, and treatment started sooner than later can affect the outcome.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oops. Posted too late. I'm glad she is going to the vet.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be praying for Abby!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Crap. That was quick.

Now I'm really worried.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh man!! You and Abby are in my thoughts, Marcy... please keep us updated as soon as you get back!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping that Abby is going to be ok! Will be waiting for your update.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm kind of scared  Abby will be okay, right? I mean, if anything is wrong, Marcy got her into the vet right away ... that's reassurring but I'm really worried!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hoping all is well with Abby :crossfing


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too am hoping to hear positive news. I know how serious it can be, and I am just praying she will be OK. Hopefully, everything will be fine when Marcy can update us all.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

thinking of you abby


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am saying prayers that Abby will be ok. That sounds so scarey.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Thinking of you and hoping you post a happy update soon. I'll be checking!


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Abby will be okay... thoughts and prayers are with You and Abby


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

It’s late and I thought we might hear something but wishing Abby the best.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is scary. Head trauma in dogs is a very serious problem. Diagnosing the severity in order to properly treat it is critical. An initial neurological exam, including checking the eyes reaction to light and movement, radiographs, CT Scans, etc to assess the degree of injury, and repeating the neuro checks because status of brain injury can change quickly. Treatment can include fluids to prevent dehydration, different medications to either prevent or treat swelling and/or draw fluids from the tissues, and even oxygen therapy may be administered. Damage to the eyes is also possible. 
I am wondering what symptoms she was seeing to make her leave for the vet. It's good that she did, whatever she saw.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Dear, dear Abby - hugs and kisses.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoping that Abby is going to be ok! Will be waiting for your update


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Abby I really really hope you are okay!!!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Marcy,

We here are praying for Abby also and really hope for a happy outcome.

:crossfing :crossfing


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just seen that and me and Abbie send best wishes to Abby! Come on, girlie!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Praying that yr baby is alright!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhh, is no news good news? Please let it be. 

Anxiously waiting.....


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh dear. Praying that Abby is okay and looking forward to an update soon.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoping for good news very soon! Praying for Abby.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just found this...Abby I hope you are fine...Keep us posted Marcy...prayers coming your way...n ear-nibble-whoffles from Tailer.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Abby this morning...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope Abby is ok. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so worried, I don't like how she left so quickly last night. I mean it's good she did but the way she did ... I just have a bad feeling 

I'm trying to work .... but here I am.

Praying for Abby :heartbeat


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have just seen this, prayers for Abby from across the pond this is very worrying.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Prayers going out for Abby and Marcy. Hope we hear something soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Dear Lord...I just found this. No news yet this morning?
Abbey is in my prayers.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Just saw this.. Praying Abby is okay..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man. I sure hope Abby is okay. Poor little girl!
I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers and keep checking back and hoping for good news.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ugghh....hoping with all my heart that Abby and Marcy are just sleeping in today.  
How fast these things happen, but Marcy was 'on it' pronto.
Laura was spot on with her input....any hard impact to a closed system like the skull/brain requires extreme watchfullness and early intervention.

Marcy, we're worried....talk to us soon....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no! I hope Abby is doing ok now this morning! We are all thinking about you. :crossfing:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope Abby is better this morning!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We sincerely hope Abby is okay .... and keeping her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying very hard that Abby is going to be ok.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She's fine! I am SO SO SO sorry for not posting first thing but we stayed up late sitting on the couch, me watching her. Thus slept late, thus late for work and a meeting!

But DH is watching her is his office this morning and besides shaking (like shaking off water) a lot and being extra quiet, she seems OK. I called the vet and he said just watch her. At one point last night I swear she was thinking what are you and Finn staring at? I'm going back to read the thread now, but I thank you all for your kind words! And I will never scare you again!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank God...yesterday I only read the first two or three posts, where it seemed that nothing was going on, except for one goofy girl...today I read how things developed...I'm glad she's fine!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy to hear she's doing ok. Did you end up heading to the ER vet?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, I was trying to post quick to let you know! The ER Vet is 30 minutes away and by the time we were almost there she was up and sticking her head out the window and wagging her tail, so I thought I would save myself the $1000 and wait to talk to my vet this am.

So maybe she was being a bit of a drama quenn, too, because the car ride late at night certainly got her up and around.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Relieved to hear she is okay! Way to go Abby girl..... you had Jakey *and *the rest of us worried.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear she's feeling better. Hope the visit today finds an 'all clear'.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK! Whew, talk about an Internet 'worry team'...

Ahem! Miss Abby of the Hard Heads....
This will be on your Christmas List, I swear!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Whew...I'm glad Abby is OK.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY! I'm SO glad to hear she is feeling better this morning!!! 

But please keep us updated....... 

Hugs & kisses to Abby!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

So happy to hear that!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

moverking said:


> OK! Whew, talk about an Internet 'worry team'...
> 
> Ahem! Miss Abby of the Hard Heads....
> This will be on your Christmas List, I swear!


That is darling! Can I get body armor, too? The strange thing about the whole incident is I have seen them running outside where it looks like they are going to crash into trees at 20 mph and they chase each other through the kitchen, dining room, living room in a circle at home and I have thought they were going to crash so many times. But this time, Abby looked back too see how close Finn was just at the moment the wall encountered her. 

They were only on like lap two, I usually stop it when it gets annoying or furniture goes over. But they don't usually do it into the evening like that. Proves no matter how much you think you know your dogs, anything can happen.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So relieved to hear that she is fine!.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, at this point I would have to go to the Vet.



Abbydabbydo said:


> She is totally passed out, I am going to offer a treat and see if she wakes up. Finn is sniffing around her, too.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad she is doing ok! Yes, we do have a worry team here...but thank goodness she is ok!

The week of my wedding, we had rented the property where the wedding was and everybody was staying out there. The dogs had been running around with friends' and relatives' dogs all week like crazy, and then one day my step brother threw a ball, and Charlie Brown ran straight into a tree while chasing it. I was so scared because he came back all dazed and calm looking and just sat with me for awhile. I think it just shook him up, and he was already exhausted anyway. So don't feel bad Abby--you're not the only one who runs into things!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is better today. Tell her she had alot of worried and not to be running into anymore walls. That had to have been a very scary experience.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Just happy to hear Abby is okay, these pups really know how to worry us.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she seems to be better!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am glad that she is doing well. Please, continue to monitor her closely for 72 hours.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can only imagine how you felt since I have been worried about Abby all morning.

I am glad she is fine and certainly hope she stays that way.

I think the hard hat is darling and you really should get her one.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank goodness that Abby is ok so far. That could have been very serious. Good thing she has a good mom and dad to watch her so closely.

Love the safety hat photo!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Abby...glad your ok. And it was so sweet to read how Finn seemed worried too.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

glad to see she seems to be doing well. i agree with the above, continue to monitor her closely for another 48 - 72 hours.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear that Abby is ok 




moverking said:


> OK! Whew, talk about an Internet 'worry team'...
> 
> Ahem! Miss Abby of the Hard Heads....
> This will be on your Christmas List, I swear!


That picture is just too cute! talk about safety :


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I missed this thread completely until now! I am glad to hear that Abby is doing ok now!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too missed the thread... glad Abby is OK. : )


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Abby is doing well! That is just WONDERFUL!  Just curious.....you mentioned her doing a lot of shaking, (like she is removing water), just wondering why that is, she is doing that? Any idea's or thoughts on it?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

3SweetGoldens said:


> So glad to hear that Abby is doing well! That is just WONDERFUL!  Just curious.....you mentioned her doing a lot of shaking, (like she is removing water), just wondering why that is, she is doing that? Any idea's or thoughts on it?


She had ceased at lunch, but I assume maybe she was feeling dizzy or seeing stars? We didn't walk at lunch, just went outside, then watched TV for an hour. They both seemed pretty relaxed. DH had to run some errands then I came back to work when he got home.

We are watching her. She likes to hang in DH's office at home anyway anyway. Thank you all for the good thoughts!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Ahhhh ... LOVELY NEWS! We're skipping for joy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh good!! So glad to see a good update!! I hope she learned her lesson and won't be scaring all of us like that again!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sooo, Glad Abby is fine. Scary! Abby, Please Don't do that again, K!?!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bless her heart....I am so relieved she is doing well! I didn't know about the seizure, so now it all makes sense. That is exactly what was going through my mind, that it sounded like the after effects of a seizure. My little Ruby had seizures for awhile, and that is exactly what she did. Please give sweet Abby and extra hug from all of us here at our house!:smooch:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

cyman1964uk said:


> Ahhhh ... LOVELY NEWS! We're skipping for joy!


Great pic, thank you!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Bless her heart....I am so relieved she is doing well! I didn't know about the seizure, so now it all makes sense. That is exactly what was going through my mind, that it sounded like the after effects of a seizure. My little Ruby had seizures for awhile, and that is exactly what she did. Please give sweet Abby and extra hug from all of us here at our house!:smooch:


Thank you so much. No seizures, just knocked herself out a bit. I think it is pretty funny the bumpasses are quiet tonight. Of course the night is young.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Abby !
And I thought this was a " Happy Goofy Abby" thread :doh:
What a scare
So happy you're OK and wagging your tail again
Smiley for you


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

how did I miss this whole thread?

Poor Abby baby  Maybe a hardhat and a sefety vest for Xmas?


----------

